# Repair Shops for HO Locomotives



## cam0527 (May 23, 2013)

Hello,

I have 2 HO locomotives, one Athearn Genesis and one IHC, that are in great shape other than electrical problems. On the latter a wire is off. I don't have the skill or eyesight to do it myself. Anyone recommend repair shops that do mail order work? 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Myself and a couple others here do it...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

look for a local NMRA club. There is probably someone that can help you with out having to ship your train.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm about an hourish south of Vegas. Soldering wires is no problems here.


----------



## cam0527 (May 23, 2013)

I appreciate the replies. Was able to get my Genesis locomotive working again (got it apart and reset some wires). The IHC (Baldwin 2-8-0) will be more of a challenge.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol Send that 2-8-0 to me I'll have a 350 chevy wired in it by morning lol

Seriously what exactly wrong with the 2-8-0??

If you can figure out your genesis I'm sure one of us can talk you through it or link ya to a video..


----------



## cam0527 (May 23, 2013)

*2-8-0 Wiring*



Grabbem88 said:


> Lol Send that 2-8-0 to me I'll have a 350 chevy wired in it by morning lol
> 
> Seriously what exactly wrong with the 2-8-0??
> 
> If you can figure out your genesis I'm sure one of us can talk you through it or link ya to a video..


The 2-8-0 was dropped and a small black wire from inside the loco, which connects to a small connector on the tender, came undone. The other small back wire, which is still connected to the loco came out of the small connector.

I can see where the wire needs to go into the small connector, but not the other way - the wire that needs to connect somewhere on the loco.

Photo attached. Thanks


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like all the power comes from the tender. Clearly the lead from the loco goes in the plug. To know where the loose wire from the plug goes on the loco, you need to take the shell off the boiler. It will go on the opposite side(brush) relative to the one that remains.
Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That looks like an IHC.

The wire that is still in the plug goes to the motor. The other one goes into the plug. You can buy a new plug and connector with wires and resolder. That looks to be an easy repair. I had to do the same repair on an IHC 4-8-2.


----------

